# What is every using on there chrome?



## bigrc2 (Mar 28, 2009)

*What is everybody using on there chrome?*

I have got done detialing the goat for the Pontiac Show tomorrow here in Omaha and was noticing some flaws in some of the chrome! Where I noticed most was on the beauty rings! They have like a light haze on them! Akso the swirl marks on the valve covers and air cleaner! I just curious about what every one used on the chrome for different flaws and polishes!


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi, while this won't help you for tomorrow, I've been using Adam's products for 3 years now and would never use anything else. 

Adam's Polishes - Premium Car Care Products

I'd try using their metal polish #1 and #2. But if you only get one get #2. That stuff works great. Their Green Wheel cleaner and Super VRT is also must have for tires.

Any questions about their stuff just ask, I've used just about everything they have.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I use Mothers Mag and Aluminum polish with good results. It's for all metals...


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I use Mothers chrome polish.works very well. I used to get this stuff called Cam Polish it was super thin and looked like milk. Hands down the best polish in the world, wipe on buff off done. i cant find it anymore:shutme


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I've used Turtle wax chrome polish for years. I does a great job of cleaning up tired chrome. I only use chrome polish maybe once a year if that, it is an abrasive and will wear through the chrome layer and expose the nickel eventually. Chrome is less that one third the thickness of a human hair. For quick shine and clean up, believe it or not a glass cleaner such as windex or glass plus does an excellent job. Never use aluminum foil or steel wool no matter how many dorks say it works great, once you scatch it, it will never be the same.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I use the wizzards mist and shine on the chrome, glass, paint, rims, everything. Won't dull plastics, and works better on the glass for the rain then rainX does.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Whatever you use, be sure to wax the chrome after you're done polishing it.


----------



## bigrc2 (Mar 28, 2009)

geeteeohguy said:


> Whatever you use, be sure to wax the chrome after you're done polishing it.


Wax it? Like with the same wax I use on the rest of the car?


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> I've used Turtle wax chrome polish for years. I does a great job of cleaning up tired chrome. I only use chrome polish maybe once a year if that, it is an abrasive and will wear through the chrome layer and expose the nickel eventually. Chrome is less that one third the thickness of a human hair. For quick shine and clean up, believe it or not a glass cleaner such as windex or glass plus does an excellent job. Never use aluminum foil or steel wool no matter how many dorks say it works great, once you scatch it, it will never be the same.


Purple power glass and multi-surface cleaner. Yezzer. Works really good on chrome, works better on chrome wheels.


----------



## bigrc2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Well I have used Turtle Wax chrome polish for a long long time also! But Ive got little scuffs on the valve covers and air cleaners! Is there a way to get that stuff out or do they need to be redone or would it be cheaper to buy new ones?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, regualr car wax on the chrome. Keeps acid rain and corrosive chemicals in air pollution from pitting it. If you have scuffs on the chrome but it's still in good shape (not thin), I've had good luck with rubbing compound or polishing compound, the DuPont stuff in the green cans. Follow with a chrome polish and a wax.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

If it's scuffed or scatched you might be able to buff it out with some jewlers rouge and a canton flannel buffing wheel, but you will most likely burn through the chrome before you remove the scuff marks. Re-chrome or replace, it's about a wash as to which is cheaper, get some quotes on doing it both ways.


----------



## bigrc2 (Mar 28, 2009)

K thanks guys for the advice! I will give that a try!


----------

